
Compiler basics (5): LLVM system calls - justinclift
http://notes.eatonphil.com/compiler-basics-llvm-system-calls.html
======
oddity
Explaining llvm's infinite SSA register file while sidestepping extra baggage
readers might associate with local variables from other
languages/computational models can be a challenge, but I think I like the
approach in this tutorial (local variables with no address).

Side note: I haven't programmed in Javascript for nearly 10 years now, so I
had to check the github page before I knew what language I was looking at (the
javascript tag at the top, oddly, wasn't something I understood). It looks a
lot nicer now. It's just a shame the language I do remember is probably still
there.

